

Randomized Consumerism - A bot that buys randomly from Amazon - Brentley_11
http://randomshopper.tumblr.com/post/35454415921/randomized-consumerism

======
lifeguard
This would be even cooler if it sent the purchased items to random people with
a postage paid envelope for a reply!

